# Waterproofing spray - is it safe to use?



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a few AIOs that I think need to be treated with waterproofing spray. But, the chemical sprays scare me. What can I use and it is safe? The warnings on the side make me wonder if they should be used on an item so close to dd's sensitive area...


----------



## organicmommy (May 16, 2005)

I am curious on this as well cuz I have a few that leak like fitteds but are actually pul

Jessica


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I did a search for waterproofing and it doesn't seem like it's a topic anyone knows very much about. The threads didn't get many replies. I guess I'll try some Nikwax and just wash them a few times before putting them on dd...


----------



## organicmommy (May 16, 2005)

well it would definatly be interesting to know for sure

I know of at least 3 that I would like to do it to, but don't want to ruin them as they work as fitteds if nothing else

Jessica


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Hmmm, I got on a couple good threads (probably a year old or more by now) in which another mama and myself were both researching like freaks. I recall that I did NOT want anything like those chems used next to my child's nether regions, lol. Some of those waterproofing agents are about the equiv to teflon, so if you don't buy teflon pans then you certainly wouldn't want that stuff on your baby's bottom. I'm not saying don't use it b/c you need to check it out for yourself, see what is being used, etc, then make your own informed decision. I also cannot say that it would be unsafe to use, just that *I* wouldn't do it. Rattle off some chems to me again and I'll see if I can still give you a play by play of why I thought it was a no-go.









Oh-if you decide to not use it then just keep the dipes as fitteds, swim dipes, laundry day dipes, etc.









One more thing-I know mamas here have used different waterproofing agents and I have never heard any complain about rashes, irritations, or really anything negative. I'm just throwing that nugget of info out there......


----------



## organicmommy (May 16, 2005)

Thank you for that info, I don't know what is out there for different waterproofers, but I thought that there were some that were natural, it would be interesting to see if there was anything that was all natural, like the lanolin or something that oculd be used on it!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

i thought the nikwax from rei was a kinder alt. and much less harsh than the say scotts guard waterproof stuff from walmart? i've used both on the outside of aio's and they have been fine.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phishmama*
Hmmm, I got on a couple good threads (probably a year old or more by now) in which another mama and myself were both researching like freaks. I recall that I did NOT want anything like those chems used next to my child's nether regions, lol. Some of those waterproofing agents are about the equiv to teflon, so if you don't buy teflon pans then you certainly wouldn't want that stuff on your baby's bottom. I'm not saying don't use it b/c you need to check it out for yourself, see what is being used, etc, then make your own informed decision. I also cannot say that it would be unsafe to use, just that *I* wouldn't do it. Rattle off some chems to me again and I'll see if I can still give you a play by play of why I thought it was a no-go.









Oh-if you decide to not use it then just keep the dipes as fitteds, swim dipes, laundry day dipes, etc.









One more thing-I know mamas here have used different waterproofing agents and I have never heard any complain about rashes, irritations, or really anything negative. I'm just throwing that nugget of info out there......

Thanks!







I didn't search very far back.









I found this info about Nikwax TX Direct Spray-On waterproofing spray:
http://www.nikwax.com/sds/SprayOnTXDirect.pdf

I'm no chemist - does it sounds okay to use?


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

We're avid campers and use this kind of stuff on our tent and other equipment every summer. I guess I should really read more about it!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

*sigh*, trying to open that pdf is killing my machine. I just went to the nikwax site and yeah, they are probably a safer alternative, but the bottom line is that they too still use the "bad" synthetic polymers, that are the ones that are carcinogens and just generally nothing you want sitting in a damp area where skin is the most sensitive and membranes are thinnest. I didn't see where they ever say which ones they use or in what quantities. They seem to breeze over that, but again, it is less concentrated than say gore tex gear, so there ya go.

ETA: I'm not a chemist either.


----------



## super duper (Apr 26, 2004)

im at the end of my rope with all my AIOs and was considering waterproofing too. i was wondeirng, though, if you are only waterproofing the outside will the chemicals really go through to babys skin? that may be a stupid question, but i kind of figured that it would be ok unless i put the dipe on inside out


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

yeah, it'll go thru. You are basically coating the material whether you spray it on or rub it in, so it will permeate thin cotton, fleeces (which are kinda chemy all by themselves...), and even thru the membranes in pul (again, an interesting substance all on its own). Then you gotta look at the gradual loss of waterproofing. Where did the chems leach to? banged around in a wash load, agitating against a buncha other dipes. insides and outs. Then you have to reapply at some point. more chemical introduced. then the cycle continues.

I'm a chemophobe, btw. shoulda tossed that out earlier in the convo....... :LOL


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phishmama*

I'm a chemophobe, btw. shoulda tossed that out earlier in the convo....... :LOL

That's okay - I am, too.







I just got sucked in by the ease of AIOs and I figure since my kids eat a super healthy diet and everything else around them is pretty natural, PUL on the dipes isn't so bad.







: At least it's better than sposies.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I would not use waterproofing spray. Most of it was made for gear, not for baby's sensitive skin. There are many harmful chemicals in it, too. If you fear sposie gel, you should fear the chemicals in waterproofing spray even more!!! At least sposie gel has been tested!

There are some WAHMs that use waterproofing spray before the AIO or cover is shipped out. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Here, this is a wonderful in the know woman, I konw from real life. This was on another Water Proofing thread:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wawoof*
I would avoid any waterproofing spray that has flouro-anything in it, including Permanent Waterguard. For an article on the dangers of perflourates, check out: http://ewg.org/reports/pfcworld/

BTW, DH is a chemist and backs up this info.

With a home waterproofing spray, I would worry about:

a) you inhaling it

b) the spray coming off in the wash and getting on everything (if it only lasts 20 washes, this tells me it's coming off in each of those)

c) polluting your home environment


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

WAWOOF!!! That's the other mama I was talking about on this thread!! Yeah, what she said.


----------



## annh (Sep 25, 2004)

I just found this link off of the Nikwax website. It is interesting, i will say that.
http://www.nikwax-usa.com/glossary.asp#ELA


----------

